# Favorite links



## jellyfish (May 10, 2007)

I don't know about you, but I spend a lot of time online during the day. I've got quite a collection of bookmarks going of sites I love. I thought maybe we could post some of our favrite sites and online time-wasters.

http://www.neticons.net/music_life/
http://www.whatshouldireadnext.com/
http://musicovery.com/index.php?ct=us
http://www.younggalleryphoto.com/younggallery.html
http://funny.koollog.com/funny-videos-f ... e-carving/
http://www.vladimirkush.com/
http://artpad.art.com/artpad/painter/
http://www.mrpicassohead.com/create.html?skin=original

Post your favorites here!!!


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

Here are some that i like:

http://www.notmartha.org/
http://www.sanbaldo.com/flickr/tops.php
http://www.thisisthelife.com/
http://www.panoramas.dk/fullscreen2/full22.html


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's my favorite site:

http://www.43things.com

It's sort of like an interactive goal setting/accomplishing community thing. I'm addicted.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2007)

www.etsy.com


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.astrologyzone.com

gotta know what's gonna happen for the month!    

So far she's been pretty right on target.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

I love this one!

http://www.soaphutch.com/molds.html

Irena


----------

